# VUDU Corporate HQ Break-In



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

> We want to let you know that there was a break-in at the VUDU offices on March 24, 2013, and a number of items were stolen, including hard drives.
> 
> Our investigation thus far indicates that these hard drives contained customer information, including names, email addresses, postal addresses, phone numbers, account activity, dates of birth and the last four digits of some credit card numbers. It's important to note that the drives did NOT contain full credit card numbers, as we do not store that information. Additionally, please note if you have never set a password on the VUDU site and have only logged in through another site, your password was not on the hard drives.
> 
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Umm, they moved to new place, where Arrow company been before ... Cheap on security, duh !


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

OK, who flunked physical security on the system administrators exam?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Exactly. The only drives that should have that info are server drives, which should be in a secure server room at a minimum. I'm surprised they were on site at all.

They should be encrypted and salted. But it also shows that everyone really should use a different password for every site at a minimum.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Owed by Walmart. Have to do everything on the cheap side.


----------

